# Editions of The Pilgrim's Progress



## Pilgrim (Aug 28, 2013)

Over the years, I've picked up a number of editions of Bunyan's classic work. This is what I currently have: 

Barbour "Deluxe Christian Classics" edition ISBN 1577489160 HB, 304pp

Oxford World Classics, W.R. Owens, editor. Oxford University Press, 2003. PB ISBN 0192803611 333 pages 

Penguin Classics, Roger Pooley, editor 2008 384 pages ISBN 0141439718 (This one includes some classic illustrations)

I'm hoping someone more knowledgeable than me would have an idea about what differences there may be between these editions, (and I have no idea what text the Barbour edn. uses) and which one would be "better" etc. The Oxford and Penguin editions have some explanatory notes, etc. I suppose I should keep them all, especially the two critical editions. Is there a better edition that I don't have?


----------



## Wayne (Aug 28, 2013)

You could do some initial research on either abebooks.com, and note various prices as well, or worldcat.org

There used to be a page on the Web, by a collector, titled "Why I have 400 copies of the same book."


----------



## JoannaV (Aug 28, 2013)

I have the Hodder Christian Classics edition edited by Rhona Pipe...unabridged, 1678....and updated language  I hope yours are all better than mine at least!


----------



## CuriousNdenver (Aug 31, 2013)

I'm interested in this, too, as I will be reading it on my Kindle soon.

I would need to know which of the cheap or free Kindle versions are the best.


----------



## LeeD (Aug 31, 2013)

Banner of Truth's hardback edition is the best modern edition I have read. The book / binding is great, the margins are good for note taking, Bunyan's references (Scripture + comments) are in the margin, and it contains both pilgrimages.


----------



## Berean (Aug 31, 2013)

LeeD said:


> Banner of Truth's hardback edition is the best modern edition I have read. The book / binding is great, the margins are good for note taking, Bunyan's references (Scripture + comments) are in the margin, and it contains both pilgrimages.



$24 The Pilgrim's Progress - Reformation Heritage Books


----------



## CuriousNdenver (Aug 31, 2013)

Berean said:


> Originally Posted by LeeD
> Banner of Truth's hardback edition is the best modern edition I have read. The book / binding is great, the margins are good for note taking, Bunyan's references (Scripture + comments) are in the margin, and it contains both pilgrimages.
> $24 The Pilgrim's Progress - Reformation Heritage Books



What about a more reasonably priced Kindle edition?


----------



## LeeD (Aug 31, 2013)

I have not read this one, but it might be one of the better kindle editions.

Amazon.com: Pilgrim's Progress - Enhanced Version eBook: John Bunyan: Kindle Store


----------



## Pilgrim (Aug 31, 2013)

JoannaV said:


> I have the Hodder Christian Classics edition edited by Rhona Pipe...unabridged, 1678....and updated language  I hope yours are all better than mine at least!



Unabridged with updated language. I'm no expert in publishing lingo, but that appears to me to be a contradiction in terms, although not technically so. It's "unabridged" if all of it is there, but it has certainly been revised. I don't know if it's just me, but I tend to associate "unabridged" with "original."


----------



## christiana (Aug 31, 2013)

I have several hard copies but the very best I've encountered is the narrated version by Max McLean! It is superb~

I googled 'history and versions of Pilgrim's Progress and there was much material, including this Anniversary Edition 2011. Isnt it likely the best version would be used for this?
http://superstore.wnd.com/books/The-Pilgrims-Progress-Anniversary-Edition-Hardcover


----------



## Pilgrim72 (Sep 1, 2013)

Can't answer your question. But since we're sharing, this is what I have in my Pilgrim's Progress collection:


The Pilgrim's Progress - Easton Press (1979)
The Pilgrim's Progress - John L Dagg Publishing (2005)
The Pilgrim's Progress - Element (1997)
The Pilgrim's Progress - Paraclete Press (1982)
The Pilgrim's Progress - Albert Cogswell & Co. (1881)
The Pilgrim's Progress - Master Books (2005)
The Works of John Bunyan - Banner of Truth (1991)
The Complete Works of John Bunyan - Bradley, Garretson & Co. (1874)


Also of interest:

Pictures From Pilgrim's Progress, by Charles Haddon Spurgeon - Pilgrim Publications (1992)
Pilgrim's Progress, Themes and Issues, by Barry E. Horner - Solid Ground (2003)


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Sep 1, 2013)

I am reading the Dover Thrift edition right now.


----------



## Pilgrim (Sep 1, 2013)

I do have that book by Horner and hope to work my way through it soon. He also produced an edition of his own several years ago. I think it is called the Accurate Revised Edition.


----------



## Free Christian (Sep 24, 2013)

I love this book. I had one given to me years ago by a friend. I don't know what date it is though, I cannot see any in it. Inside it reads "The Pilgrims Progress - from - This World To That Which Is To Come - Under The Similitude of a Dream.
By John Bunyan with notes and memoir by the Rev James Inglis Johnstone.
Gall & Inglis.


----------



## jambo (Sep 24, 2013)

LeeD said:


> Banner of Truth's hardback edition is the best modern edition I have read. The book / binding is great, the margins are good for note taking, Bunyan's references (Scripture + comments) are in the margin, and it contains both pilgrimages.



This is the one I have, which is a reprint of the George Offor edition. The wide margins are great for jotting down notes. A number of years ago I had it in my hold luggage which was lost by the airline company. I wasn't bothered about anything else in the case but was most annoyed at losing my Pilgrims Progress. Thankfully I was eventually reunited with it.

The Pilgrim's Progress in the 3 vol set of Bunyans works is quite good as there is a commentary on the text. The version I have was printed in 1854 and I took great care of it until the day I spilt my coffee all over it. Never drink coffee whilst reading precious books!


----------



## RamistThomist (Sep 24, 2013)

I've really enjoyed the Barbour edition. The margins are wide enough for note taking and it has Bunyan's references.


----------

